# Beatiful Fllying Tippler needs a home.



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

Sticky has me nervous!!! I live in Western Massachusetts, on 8-19-11 I found a downed bird in my garden. Being a bird lover and year round feeder. I walked up to what I figured was a tired or injured, lost bird. I brought her in and called the local humane society. After many phone calls I find that the bird is now orphaned. I have sent a standard letter I wrote to several some- what local clubs I found online. Two replied, one giving me this link. I think it would be easiest explaned by embedding the letter. ( I will remove phone # for now) 
Shawn Hubbard
Springfield, Ma. 01104


Dear Bird Lover,

I write in hopes of finding a home for a lost Flying Tippler I found in my garden yesterday 8/19/11 She is a "Print" with "Pearl Eyes" She (I am not sure of its sex) but my wife has been calling her a she.

I first called my local humane society giving them the band information. The bird has two bands, one metal, on the right leg, with letters and numbers, the other, on the left leg is a purple plastic band that is unmarked as I can see. The Animal control officer gave me the number to the NPA and a contact name and email. However when the NPA responded it was found that it was not their band. He was able to steer me in the right direction as he said it has happened several times over the years. Turns out it is a Nassau-Suffolk Pigeon club, I contacted them and a short while later Ray Rosalia responded. I gave him the information and very quickly he called back to tell me he found the owners wife who said they had moved to Florida four years ago from Long Island, her husband (the owner) has since past and she has no idea to whom he had sold his birds before their move.

So in a nut shell he told me that the bird was lost and now an orphan. He gave me the contact information for your club and I am hoping that there is a Pigeon Club closer to me. The bird is almost eight years old, very friendly and very beautiful. I would be very happy if you could put me in touch with someone who would care for the bird. It is my understanding through Ray that they love to fly, so that would be optimal. To find a person to foster the bird and let it fly.

My number is at the top of the page and this is my personal email account. Please help if you can.

Sincerely,
Shawn Hubbard


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I wish i could take it. It sounds like a pakistani high flyer, which can also be called print tipplers. Do you have a picture of the bird? Does it look like this?


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Yes it does!*

If knew how to post a picture I would. Another kind person said it looked lie a Flying Tippler. I have no idea. I am just trying to find it a home and keep it alive. It looks healthy, if poop is an indicator. It eats and drinks. For some reason it likes to stand in its water bowl. It does not however lay in the box of straw I placed in the coop I rigged up. Hope someone will adopt it.


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

How do I post a picture? I am new to this blog thing.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

You click on your name in the top right corner, and go to create album and then you select your picture from off the computer. I prefer to use Photobucket.com and do my pictures that way and post the image code.


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks so much! I hope I can find someone local to adopt the bird. I will try to post a picture now.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

cowboyjunke59 said:


> Thanks so much! I hope I can find someone local to adopt the bird. I will try to post a picture now.


How far west in Mass?


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

Springfield , Massachusetts. It is about 50 miles from the western border with upstate NY and about 96 miles from Boston


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the bird

















In response to the questions, yes a some grit would be good, sunflower seeds are fine for them to eat, but don't feed them that only, a wild dove mix with that and maybe some green peas would be good.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This is a print tippler, not a Pakistani, i was wrong.


----------



## cowboyjunke59 (Aug 22, 2011)

A wonderful thing has happened! I found her owner. It was meant to be, as he is going to help me get started with a loft in the spring! 

The most important thing is she is home with her mate, safe and sound and in the care of her keeper who is most happy.

I want to thank all who tried to assist me.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thats awesome, welcome to the world of tipplers. if you have questions just ask. If you need birds in the spring i could probably help with that too.


----------

